# VANOS Unit



## McMannusBMW (May 29, 2004)

What year was VANOS introduced to BMW engines? Was MY99 the first to have a VANOS unit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...y=33617&item=7926380956&rd=1#ebayphotohosting

I saw this and I started wondering if you can retrofit pre-VANOS engines with a VANOS unit. Also, what kind of hp and torque gain is there, if any, between the pre-VANOS and VANOS engines.

Thanks in Advance, 
McMannus BMW


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Single VANOS was introduced on BMW engines, IIRC, on the euro S50 and M50TU (in different versions, the non-M one was a 2-stage, M was continuously variable), so that would be 1992. Double VANOS was first used on the euro S50B32, I think, so 1996.

I can't imagine that VANOS could be simply bolted on, since at the very least the DME would have to know what to do with it, and the cams would have to be compatible, not to mention the oiling changes to feed oil to run the system.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

McMannusBMW said:


> What year was VANOS introduced to BMW engines? Was MY99 the first to have a VANOS unit?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33617&item=7926380956&rd=1#ebayphotohosting
> 
> ...


Depends on which motor you are talking about

the 540 got VANOS in 99.

the pre 99 has a little less tq... but seems to take to modding a little easier. In the grand scheme of things... not much difference between the two ( a few ponies and a few TQ)

this was a single vanos unit

the double vanos, was for the i6 motors, and not sure when introduced


----------

